
Solar Impulse completes Atlantic crossing with landing in Seville - marcelsalathe
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36598140
======
Symmetry
If they're doing this in stages I'm sort of surprised they're going east
instead of "west with the night" or rather day. If you choose when you start a
journey you can better maximize the ratio of day to night. Of course, the
tradeoff is that both are longer which increases your need for batteries, so
maybe that's more important. Especially cross the Pacific, I guess, where they
had to travel for much longer.

~~~
PetitPrince
They probably taking advantage of jet streams. They flows West to East.

------
curiousgal
Mildly interestingly, the pilot's name is _Bertrand Piccard_.

~~~
cstuder
What's interesting about the name exactly?

The person himself is (unsurprisingly) from _the_ Piccard family.

~~~
cpursley
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-
Luc_Picard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Luc_Picard) ?

~~~
m_mueller
Yep, named after Auguste Piccard (and his brother Jean), grandfather of
Bertrand and father of the mariana trench explorer Jacques. Pretty crazy
family that is.

So if you thought the name of the pilot is interesting, it's in fact the other
way round - the name is interesting _because_ of this family.

